# Beardy or Rankin? Male or female?



## Big sunflower (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi All

We'd like to get a lizard as a family pet, and are busy researching all our options. I'm so impressed with how much helpful stuff is on this site!

We have space for a 4ft viv, but are trying to decide between Rankins or a Bearded Dragon. 

I know the beadies are bigger and more colourful, but is there any major difference temperament - wise? Which would be better as a family pet for my kids to handle? (supervised, obviously!)

Also, is it better to get a pair or keep a solitary animal? If we go for a pair, what gender combination is best?

Finally, we'd much rather rehome than buy from a pet store - any general advise regarding this?

Thank you in advance!

Big Sunflower


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

If you have a 4ft you might as well go with a beardie, perfect size for a full grown one. Rankins are a bit smaller. I don't have much experience with rankins but I know beardies make a great family pet and a pleasure to handle as long as they're handled often to keep them used to it :2thumb:

Always keep them alone, never ever ever house together. There's not always physical aggression but there's always domination resulting in one not getting th good basking spots, being forced to hide away all the time, not get food etc. Keep them alone 

If you're after rehoming go to the classified section on here, there's either the lizard section where people sell their unwanted ones (for whatever reason they don't want them, usually good reasons!) and there's the rehoming section for rescue animals and while I've only seen a couple beardies on there you might find one.

Lizard Classifieds - Reptile Forums
Rehoming Classifieds - Reptile Forums

If you're on Facebook I highly recommend joining Bearded Dragons UK.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/BeardeddragonsUK/
The admins are all lovely people and eager to help, helped me a hell of a lot when I first started


----------



## ashanddaz (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi, i have what we belived was a beardie but we now think he is a rankin as he is a lot smaller and faster than a beardie. he will only eat locusts and on occasion when he feels like it he will eat some rocket. hes not to keen on being handled but when we lift him out the viv he will sit on you as long as your warm. hes great with our kids i have two girls aged 1 and 3 who love to pet him and sit and watch him in his viv. my brother has a beardie who is much bigger than my wee dragon hes dead lazy will happily be handled my kids arent to keen on holdin him due to his size.


----------



## badwool (Aug 15, 2012)

where abouts are you?


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

Keeping them - essentially the same. The same kit requirements anyway and although a 4ft viv is the usual requirement for an adult Beardie, it would be _terrific_ for a Rankins.

As you'd prefer to re-home 2thumb Beardies are far far easier to get (getting a Rankins when you want them can be surprisingly difficult - even to buy "new"), there are some terrific animals that really need a new home and you'd definitely be doing a good deed by taking in a Beardie that some kid has got bored with. (Not a general dig - I know we have some excellent and responsible young animal enthusiasts on these forums.)

Another reason for Beardies so often needing re-homing, is that people will keep getting two "to be company for each other". They then get dominance issues and the animals need separating.

Wild Bearded Dragons are solitary, coming together only to mate. Another dragon in their viv is just a competitor or something to be harassed to mate - not a "friend". Just get the one to lavish attention on.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Exzhal said:


> *If you have a 4ft you might as well go with a beardie, perfect size for a full grown one*



The bit I bolded is the only part of your post I do not agree with a 4/2/2 ft is minimum for a adult the bigger the better as you know they are very active and will use the space provided I don't know why everyone thinks a 4ft viv Is ideal ? It's a minimum people.

*OP*
There are a lot of good care sheets on here have a read thought some, make sure you are the right owner for them as well as them being the right reptile for you.

They all have their own little personalities, which makes the all different, I have never had a bad experience with any of mine while handling, etc.

Once you have the correct setup for them (temps, uv etc) they are very easy going but will eat you out of house and home if you get a neonate, their setups can be expensive for the good equipment, I would set aside at leader £200 for the viv, uv, starter, reflector, thermostat, basking log, basking light, substrate, food & water dishes, thermometers, etc

If you get a used set up I would suggest changing the uv tube and reflector as some of these only last 6 months Arcadia last 12 months- the thing is you don't know how long the seller had it running, and uv "runs out".

And good for you wanting to rehome big sunflower.:no1:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Big sunflower said:


> Hi All
> 
> We'd like to get a lizard as a family pet, and are busy researching all our options. I'm so impressed with how much helpful stuff is on this site!
> 
> ...


I haven't read all the replies because I'm too lazy but for your situation I'd recommend a BD. as far as I'm aware both can be as tame and calm as each other but rankin's are usually more skittish/restless which may be distressing for a young child and/or the rankin's. Finally if you want to rehome there are tonnes of BD's without loving homes whereas rankin's are much rarer and can be difficult to find from breeders let alone trying to rehome. 

However, if you're looking to keep a pair then it'll have to be rankin's as BD's are solitary animals. 

Good luck and :welcome: I apologise if this has all been said, as I said I'm too lazy to read tonight!


----------



## Big sunflower (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you for the replies and the advice - much appreciated.

I'll keep reading, researching and checking out the rehoming posts.

I'm down in Kent - would anyone recommend using / avoiding any animal rescue places locally?

Cheers


----------

